#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Hap Lite Mikrotik Routerboard 941 2nd Lv4 Tipo Rb 750 C Wifi

## agnporto

Olá, pessoal querido, boas!!!

Alguém conhece esta marca, é boa como estão dizendo no mercado?

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*agnporto*,

A hAP Lite[1] é um router de baixo custo e uso simples para cases pequenos. Por exemplo, ele tem alimentação mini USB, o que faz com que você possa alimentá-lo através da USB do notebook por exemplo. A que o @*Arthur Bernardes* disse é a hEX Lite[2], que é a 750r2 com o dobro de CPU e RAM de 64Mb.

Seguem os links:
[1]http://routerboard.com/RB941-2nD
[2]http://routerboard.com/RB750r2

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*Arthur Bernardes*,

Estou pensando seriamente nisso. Em usar essa linha ao invés de D-Link, rs.

Att,

----------


## uesleycorrea

@*Arthur Bernardes*, na realidade, essa hAP Lite é realmente bem lite mesmo. Estive vendo outras alternativas mais em conta pra essa aplicação.

----------


## xcanissox

Então este MK não trabalha com 2 links?

----------


## xcanissox

Nenhuma pessoa disse, apenas estou perguntando! Trabalha com 2 links este MK?

----------


## xcanissox

Já configurou este 941 com 2 links? Desculpe pela pergunta "afirmativa", tentei configurar mas não obtive exito.

----------


## WagnerS2

gostaria de saber se o router OS e o mesmo do rb750?

----------


## onacio

essa Routerboard suporta quantos clientes por exemplo?

----------


## onacio

Mas se eu quiser compartilhar minha internet com os vizinhos, tem alguma limitação de dispositivos conectados na rede?
tem como fazer controle de banda por mec ou ip? vlw

----------


## agnporto

> Mas se eu quiser compartilhar minha internet com os vizinhos, tem alguma limitação de dispositivos conectados na rede?
> tem como fazer controle de banda por mec ou ip? vlw


Acho que pode ser uns 100 clientes e dá pra fazer tudo isso que vc falou, sim...

----------


## onacio

Acho que vou comprar um pra mim, tenho um roteador TP-LINK rodando o OPENWRT, mas não gostei muito não. vlw a vcs pela ajuda.

----------


## onacio

Pelo menos uns 50 clientes funciona ne? Rsrs

----------


## onacio

Blz, mesmo assim pretendo comprar, obg pela informação, alguém indica um site que venda ele barato, site que seja confiável. Desde já muito obg.

----------


## onacio

Com relação ao sinal WiFi dele, é bom? É comparado com o sinal de um roteador popular?

----------


## onacio

Que pena, mas, acho q ainda vale a pena comprar. Obrigado

----------


## onacio

Obrigado a todos pelas respostas, tirou minha dúvida e ficamos amigos. OBRIGADO

----------


## johnwso

MAno comprei um e to apanho p configurar eu usava pfsense o roteador não aparece a opção de rejeitar o default

----------


## darkih

> MAno comprei um e to apanho p configurar eu usava pfsense o roteador não aparece a opção de rejeitar o default


Você tem duas opções para colocar em default e limpar as configurações. Ou reseta ela pelo botão de reset e após resetada acesse e clique no botão para limpar o default, ou a segunda opção, acesse ela e vai em system>reset configuration>no default configuration

----------


## kaue00

Vocês sabem se todas as portas são gerenciaveis ou e so wan e lan em bridge

----------


## luti1901

Boa noite a tds, desde ja agradeço pela pa de ouro, kkk, mas essa Hap Lite Mikrotik Routerboard 941 2nd Lv4 Tipo Rb 750 C Wifi aguenta controla uns 10 clientes de 1mb cada, fazer o servidor ppoe apenas?

----------


## Smyllefx

> Boa noite a tds, desde ja agradeço pela pa de ouro, kkk, mas essa Hap Lite Mikrotik Routerboard 941 2nd Lv4 Tipo Rb 750 C Wifi aguenta controla uns 10 clientes de 1mb cada, fazer o servidor ppoe apenas?


Cara eu tenho uma hap 941 até agora já tenho 12 clientes com velocidade entra 5Mb 8Mb 10Mb

----------


## Smyllefx

Acho que chega tranquilo a 20 , acima só testando

----------


## sphreak

Alguém sabe, ou já fez, link aggregation com esse equipamento? Vou fazer uma instalação em uma fazenda pra uns 4 clientes. Tenho uns parados aqui e não queria gastar muito para só 4 clientes. Queria por as ximbicas que eu tenho aqui pra rodar.

----------

